# Rollfast tandem



## Time Master Tim (Nov 18, 2010)

I`m not having any luck on the kid`s riding toy section so I`ll try my luck here after all it is a M/W. I picked up a Rollfast tandem only it`s a 20" size. I need a few parts and any info I can get. Does anyone know anything about these? Do you own  or have you ever seen one? Can you explain how the chain tensioner works? Thanks.
Tim


----------



## militarymonark (Nov 18, 2010)

when you put the wheel on you can tighten or loosen the chain tensioner to set the hub in the ideal place to that the chain is tight and more than likely the chain wont loosen up on you either. i would like to see pictures. I have twins and that would be pretty cool to find a 20 in tandem. They would be able to ride with my wife and I on our tandem.


----------



## Time Master Tim (Nov 18, 2010)

I`m talking the idler pully  (tensioner) between the front sprockets. e-mail me direct and I`ll send you pictures @ ktcruis@aol.com. All I have now is the frame, fork, and sprockets . I`m  looking for a donor bike for fenders and wheels. I`ll probably have to make a chain guard.
Tim


----------



## PCHiggin (Nov 20, 2010)

Here's a couple of pics. of my friends Monkey Wards 20"er. I'm guessing it was made by  Rollfast. It looks like the tensioner works by rotating the arm until the chain is adjusted then tighten the jam nut.  Sorry I lost your e-mail with the pics.

Pat


----------



## Time Master Tim (Nov 21, 2010)

Thanks, That is the same bike! I`m so glad to know the proper way to tension the chain. Your friend needs to time his pedals by the way. I`m getting a donor bike this afternoon so mine will be up and running by this time tomorrow. I`ll have the fenders,wheels, seats and a pair of handle bars and thanks to you I`ll know what to do about the chain. Thanks you so much!
Tim


----------



## PCHiggin (Nov 21, 2010)

Glad I could help,my friends bike hasn't been out of the garage for many years and that gave him a reason to do so. A neighbor of his saw us in the yard and asked if his kids could ride it,so it's getting used again and they were having a blast. I forgot to check if that tensioner was held against spring tension,is it? Just curious.

Pat


----------



## Time Master Tim (Nov 22, 2010)

Mine has a BIG spring hooked to the rear seat post clamp and runs down to the tensioner but I don`t think it`s right. I`m guessing the way your friends is correct. My donor bike fell through so now I`m on the hunt for another.


----------

